
Ethnic Features extraction and recognition of human faces - fossuser
https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/5487194
======
fossuser
I thought this was pretty disturbing, the abstract doesn't even attempt to
hide that it's about surveillance of Uighurs.

> "The result indicates that the average recognition accuracy rates of
> Tibetan, Uighur and Zhuang ethnic groups can reach 79% by algebraic features
> and 90.95% by geometry features."

Also the introduction has some Orwellian irony:

> "The research of the ethnic facial feature is of great significance for the
> science and technology and national unity. It is well known that China is a
> multi-ethnic country in which all the ethnic groups are interacted and
> merged with each other in thousands of years. Meanwhile, the facial features
> of each ethnic group are changing. In the progress of national integration,
> the national facial features has not disappeared, but evolved with new
> features. It is of the practical significance for the protection of ethnic
> cultures and the research of the development process to digitalize the
> preservation of ethnic culture and to study and find the new features
> produced in the ethnic merges."

They're 'preserving' the cultures of the group the CCP is currently actively
working to destroy.

Technology companies should seriously consider their involvement in China.

